# flashing code ?



## b5wrd (Nov 14, 2010)

hello all.. i have a 1997 audi a4 and i started my car they other day and under the odometer was some sort of code flashing the code was 1n1 does anybody know what that means and or is ? any help would be nice thank you.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's just a service reminder. Owner's manual should say what it means and how to reset it.


----------



## b5wrd (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok thanks man yeah I didn't get around to getting a owners manuel


----------

